# Trouble in pigeon paradise?



## blaze7570 (Oct 13, 2013)

I purchased a couple of diamond doves recently. They are in a cage 3 feet cubed. Every single time I go near them they immediately panic and run for cover. I am trying to get them to mate and even provided a nest but they completely ignore the nesting material I have left out for them, which is care fresh crinkles premium bedding. Am I the reason that the birds won't mate? They cuddle together at night and she even grooms him but they seem to have no interest in mating; perhaps I am just being impatient but it has been 2 weeks and they seem old enough.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

im guessing is the same as racing pigeons,it takes a while for birds to get use to the new place give them some time they will come around.good luck.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

If your Diamond Doves are afraid of you, they are not likely to mate. Give them time to get used to you and your home. This could take weeks to months, depending on the doves and your situation. Avoid ever grabbing them with your hands as that will make you seem like a predator and will keep them afraid of you. 

Some questions for you: Do you have other pets around, like dogs or cats, that might be upsetting them? Or small children? Your doves will have to get used to them before they will breed. Also, are you sure you have a true male/female pair? And are they unrelated (from different parents)? Diamond Doves typically have 2 babies and often birds sold as a "pair" are brother and sister. You would not want to have a brother and sister mate and have babies because of inbreeding (genetic problems for the babies - the same as with people). If you think your doves are related you might want to see if a breeder will trade one of them so you have an unrelated pair.

But your biggest problem now seems that your doves are scared and still uneasy with their new home. Fixing that will take time. Just be calm around them to get them used to you. When you put your hand in the cage do so slowly and calmly. Also talking to them softly or doing calm activities near them, like reading or working on the computer, may put them at ease.

Another tip. Don't move the cage around a lot. Let them get used to one spot in your house. And they may be more at ease if their cage is up against a wall - so at least one one side, no one will sneak up on them. Also, certain things seem to "spook" Diamond Doves. Maybe because of their small size and night predators in their native Australia, they are easily upset by noise and flashing lights at night. They can have reactions called "night frights", where they totally freak out in the dark because something scared them - like automobile lights shining in the window at night. I also used to notice mine got freaked out from long sticks like brooms - maybe they thought they were snakes?

I used to have Diamond Doves and, once they are comfortable, they will breed and breed - the hard part is to stop them from breeding!

A tame Diamond Dove I had back in the 1980s and 1990s. He lived for 15 years and fathered 7 babies. I did nothing to tame him. I was just very calm and gentle and he flew over to me! I named him "Pecker" because, the second I would let him out of his cage, he would immediately fly over and attack / peck at his reflection in my toaster!


----------

